# Modifying a Nikon D200 for Astrophotography



## gryffinwings (Sep 13, 2015)

So, I've been recently looking at getting into astrophotography. I don't want to mess with my daily shooter, so I was thinking about using my D200 and getting it modified by Spencer's Camera with the heat reduction system and the astro conversion. Now the only thing is to figure out what lens to use with the camera. Thoughts? Trying to use what I have, not buy addition gear except probably lens.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2015)

Pick up a rokinon 14mm for it--it's cheap, manual focus, and I know many who use it as an intro to astro work.  I've looked at one for myself, really. 

Jake


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2015)

Truly though, I'd be worried about that sensor--the D200 handled high-ISO really really poorly.  The one I had looked rough over about 500..


----------



## gryffinwings (Sep 13, 2015)

D-B-J said:


> Truly though, I'd be worried about that sensor--the D200 handled high-ISO really really poorly.  The one I had looked rough over about 500..



Hence the reason for getting it modified and using longer exposure times, I would think using lower ISO should be ok for this.


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 13, 2015)

gryffinwings said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Truly though, I'd be worried about that sensor--the D200 handled high-ISO really really poorly.  The one I had looked rough over about 500..
> ...



Which is fine for trails, but if you want milky-way shots you'll need a shutter speed below 25 or 30 seconds, which, in my experience, translates to an ISO of 3200-10000. 

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Sep 13, 2015)

For even faint objects like M-31 - the Andromeda galaxy - you can make exposures as short as a few seconds @ ISO 400 to 800.
But you would need a lot of exposures - say 400 or so - that you then stack and post process.
You don't even need a tracking mount.


----------



## gryffinwings (Sep 14, 2015)

KmH said:


> For even faint objects like M-31 - the Andromeda galaxy - you can make exposures as short as a few seconds @ ISO 400 to 800.
> But you would need a lot of exposures - say 400 or so - that you then stack and post process.
> You don't even need a tracking mount.



Hmmmmm... well I don't think I will get that crazy with it, probably do mainly star field type photos with a decent wide angle lens with a hard stop at infinity.


----------

